# Please help - Maradyne H-503012 heater



## snow ninja (Dec 16, 2013)

I've installed a Maradyne H-503012 heater in my New Holland LS150 and just can't get it to work properly. I have purged the air out of the system and spent several hours trouble shooting. I'm almost positive I have it installed correctly but something just isn't right. I have it mounted in the upper rear corner of the cab. The input hose gets nice and hot, but i just can't seem to get the coil up to temp. I removed it from the rear of the cab and put it lower than the radiator (down by my feet) and it did warm up but still didn't seem to be as warm as it should. I would prefer to have it mounted in the upper rear of the cab and not in the way of where I get in and out of the machine. The instructions they sent with this thing are not very helpful.Can someone help me please?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Is it just not getting hot enough?


----------



## snow ninja (Dec 16, 2013)

dieselss;1687155 said:


> Is it just not getting hot enough?[/QUOTE
> 
> No, not getting hot at all, barely warm to the touch.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok then what you could try next is take a temp reading. Get an infrared gun or something simular. Take readings at the coolant output at the motor and at the heater. See what the difference is. Might just be that you could need a new t-stat


----------



## snow ninja (Dec 16, 2013)

dieselss;1687251 said:


> Ok then what you could try next is take a temp reading. Get an infrared gun or something simular. Take readings at the coolant output at the motor and at the heater. See what the difference is. Might just be that you could need a new t-stat


Thanks Dieselss. I do think my tstat is functioning properly, but I'm not a mechanic so can't say for sure. I have a digital gauge on my new holland and it has been consistent in the 175-195 range. It seems slightly cooler at the hose that enters the heater coil but it just can't heat up the heater<< honestly I'm so frustrated with this heater I'm about ready to chuck it!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So your saying its about 170 ish ay the heater core. That's plenty hot. 
Is the fan not working right


----------



## snow ninja (Dec 16, 2013)

dieselss;1687651 said:


> So your saying its about 170 ish ay the heater core. That's plenty hot.
> Is the fan not working right


The hose all the way to the inlet on the heater core is nice and warm, but the heater core itself is not.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's the output hose temp then? 
For grinns, have you tried using shop air and blowing through the heater core?


----------



## snow ninja (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't have a infra red thermo but the output is much cooler than the input.
When a took the heater off the mount in the upper rear right corner of the cab and put it down between my legs, lower than the radiator, the core did heat up. I was thinking there was air locked in the core and this would release it. It seemed to work, until I hung it back up in the mount. Now no heat. Is it possible the pump cant get the coolant up? The heater is mounted approx 2' above the pump.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It should be able to keep up. Now did you bleed the system for a good amount of time? Like 20mins with the cap off and a spill free funnel installed? Or at least the cap off?


----------



## snow ninja (Dec 16, 2013)

dieselss;1687731 said:


> It should be able to keep up. Now did you bleed the system for a good amount of time? Like 20mins with the cap off and a spill free funnel installed? Or at least the cap off?


I have bleed it 3 or 4 times. Last night I detached the heater from the upper cab position and set it down below my feet as I bleed the system for 20+ min. at 2,800 rpms.
I thought that lowering the height of the heater would help get the air trapped in the core out. It seemed to work and got nice and warm. The heater outlet hose actually got warm also. I thought I finally had got it working, but as soon as I remounted it in the upper rear of the cab the coil wouldn't heat up?
Thanks for trying to help me dieselss.


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

not sure if you're still fighting this, but when I installed my first Maradyne I was told, or read somewhere that the heater needed to be at or below the engine output hose. I just installed an 8000 Model in mine Between my feet & it will run you out of the cab on high. Total PITA to get in & out of but price you pay for staying warm...


----------



## snow ninja (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you for the help sir!
Through process of elimination I located and tried another unused bolt at the top of the water pump and boom! Hot water to and through my heater. Works like a charm now. Im assuming since it's closer to the actual pump that there is more pressure and that allows it to flow up. thanks for your help, maybe this can help you??


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

So the water pump didnt have enough power to lift the water 2 feet? is that the issue?


----------

